# Brackish mudskipper tank



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi, I was looking into some oddball fish and found mudskippers and archers which instantly made me want to setup a 90g tank for them. I need some advice about the build for I have a lot of questions. I have read alot about other builds. But I havent found anyone around our area. Thanks a lot.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

As awesome as this would be (I've seen them in the wild, lots of fun) I have never ever seen mudskippers at any of the fish stores. IMHO you might want to check with Menagerie who brings in lots of oddball freshwater fish.


----------



## skatre (Aug 19, 2014)

Really? But they are so cool! May I ask where I can find Menagerie?


----------

